# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Nene Tereza ne letersine e sotme shqiptare

## Darius

NËNA TEREZE NË LETËRSINË E SOTME SHQIPE 
Është me rëndësi të theksohet se personaliteti i Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, gjegjësisht i Nënë Terezes, humanistes shqiptare më të njohur në botë, u ka sherbyer shumë shkrimtarëve, poetëve dhe prozatorëve si një model për prototip të përsonazhit që përban tiparet ekskluzive të altruizmit dhe humanizmit. Zakonisht në letërsinë shqipe si tekst, si amëz tematike gjithnjë ka sherbyer monografia: NËNA JONË TEREZE e Dr. Lush Gjergjit si dhe veprat e tjera të po këtij autori, që i përkushtohen Nënë Terezes. Kjo shenjtëreshë, jo vetëm e kombit tonë, ka qenë dhe mbetet gurrë frymëzimi dhe trajtimi artistik edhe në letërsinë e sotme shqipe, veçanërisht n`atë të Kosovës që nga vitet e 80-ta e këtej, ndërsa pas viteve të 90-ta edhe në poezinë shqipe të autorëve nga Shqipëria. Për më tepër, kjo figurë engjëllore, si përsëdytje e Krishtit mbi tokë (V. Zhiti), gjeti një trajtim të denjë artistik edhe në shkrimet shqipe, e sidomos te një pjesë e prozës të autorëve si Martin Camaj, Ramiz Kelmendi, Ibrahim Kadriu, Nebil Duraku, Zejnullah Halili etj. Natyrisht, këtu, pa harruar edhe prozën antologjike: Hyjneshë e rranjës sonë të Pal Duka Gjinit alias Daniel Gjeçajt, Legjionet e të sëmurëve të Beqir Musliut, romanin: Qerrja e dritës të Ibrahim Kadriut, unë do t`i veçoja, megjithëatë, monografitë: NËNA JONË TEREZE (1980) (e ribotuar disa herë) dhe atë: NËNA E DASHURISË (2000) të Dr. Dom Lush Gjergjit, që përndryshe është një personalitet i fuqishëm krijues, tashmë i njohur jo vetëm në hapësirën kulturore mbarëshqiptare, por edhe më gjërë.

Përveç në prozën artistike dhe atë dokumentare (të letrarizuar), figura e Nënë Terezes ka gjetur trajtim të veçantë në poezinë e sotme shqipe. C`është e vërteta, poezia e sotme shqipe e Kosovës kushtuar Nënë Terezes, edhe ajo që është prezantuar në librin antologjik: LULE PËR NËNËN (1985) të Dr. Dom Lush Gjergjit, përkthyer dhe botuar edhe në gjuhën italiane nga poetja arbëreshe Kate Cukaro, por edhe poezia e botuar në dhjetëvjetëshin e fundit, nëpër libra, gazeta dhe revista në gjuhën shqipe, të kujtojn zemrën e madhe të nënës shqiptare, rënkimin e saj asket, zhuritjen e zjarrit që shuhet madhërisht, njëherit të përkujton besimin e madh të Nënë Terezes në Hyun, dashurinë për Të dhe nevojën që kjo dashuri të zbatohet e të mbretëroj midis njerëzve. Kjo poezi kështu na del edhe si shqiptim e dëshmi e besëlidhjes shpirtërore artistike e poetëve tanë dhe e Nënë Terezes veçmas, me dritën dhe dashurinë e hirit të Zotit, besëlidhje me frymëzimin hyjnor dhe me të vërtetën hyjnore, që kanë një kuptimësi dhe një rëndësi të pazëvendësueshme për jetën e njeriut. Së këndejmi, nëpërmjet trajtimit në poezi të figutës së NËNË TEREZES, të së vërtetës e të dashurisë së Hyut dhe të vetë Nënë Terezes, në të vërtetë shprehet qenësia e jetës ungjillore, e besimit, gjakohet dhe njëherit përligjë në artin e fjalës shqipe e madhërishmja dhe bukuria shpirtërore-metafizike (e Nënë Terezes).

NËNA TEREZE E SHQIPËRISË, e nominuar kështu në një botim të veçantë poetik të Kadri Manit (1998), do të këndohet me një frymëzim dhe përkushtim të madh nga poetët tanë të njohur si: Azem Shkreli, Ali podrimja, Enver Gjergjeku, Mark Krasniqi, Din Mehmeti, Qerim Ujkani, Mirko Gashi, Abdylaziz Islami, Musa Ramadani, Jakup Qeraja, Basri Qapriqi, Hasan Hasani, Ramadan Musliu, Sarë Gjergji, etj. Për më tepër kjo NËNA E JONË DHE NËNA E BOTËS, në vargjet poetike shqipe me të drejtë do të nominohet: Lule e trollit tonë (Mark Krasniqi), Qerre e diellit (Din Mehmeti), Zemër Nositi (Qibrije Demiri), Shpirt i gjallë (Ramadan Musliu), Zemra më e madhe e këtij rruzullimi (Musa Ramadani), Fishekzare e mirësie (Agim Deva), Det mirësie (Resmije Kryeziu), Mirësi (Ibrahim Kadriu), Dritë e Zjarrit tonë (Isak Ahmeti), Nëna e moteve (Sarë Gjergji) etj.

C`është e vërteta këta poetë, me vargjet e tyre kushtuar NËNËS TONË DHE NËNËS TË BOTËS kanë vënë një gur të çmueshëm në themelet e kulturës shirtërore të popullit shqiptar, që në këtë moment dhe në këtë mënyrë lidhet për emrin e Nënë Terezes, ashtu siç lidhet, për dhembull, një pjesë e mirë e poezisë dhe prozës sonë për emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit - Skënderbeut - dy figurat më të mëdha që populli i ynë i ka dhënë njerzimit.

----------


## TiLoNcE

Disa thenie te mara nga  letrat që Nënë Tereza u ka shkruar njerëzve të familjes.
Pa vuajtje puna jonë do të ishte një veprimtari shoqërore, një veprimtari shumë e mirë dhe e dobishme, po nuk do të ishte punë e Krishtit. Ne duhet të shelbojmë jo vetëm varfërinë materiale, po edhe mjerimin shpirtëror. Dhe duhet ta marrim parasysh sepse vetëm duke u bashkuar fort me të varfërit mund ti shelbojmë, duke futur Zotin në jetën e tyre, duke i bartur e çuar ndaj Zotit....

Dashuria është arma jonë: dashuri për të gërbulurit, për pleqtë, për ata në prag të vdekjes, për të paralizuarit: për ata që nuk kanë asgjë dhe që nuk duhen nga asnjeri....

Krishti nuk do të na pyesë çfar kemi bërë, por me sa dashuri i kemi bërë veprimet tona....


Ka barna dhe mjekime për çfarëdolloj sëmundje. Por nuk ka duar të mira që tu shërbejnë dhe zemra bujare që të dashurojnë dhe nuk besoj se do të mund të mjekohet ndonjëherë sëmundja e tmerrshme e të mos ndjerit të dashur nga dikush...


Sot më duket se të gjithë kemi rënë pre e një furie të tmerrëshme, stërmundohen për të arritur synime gjithnjë e më të larta dhe për të grumbulluar pasuri gjithnjë e më të mëdha dhe gjëra të tjera. Fëmijët kanë pak kohë tu kushtojnë prindërve dhe prindërit kanë pak kohë ti kushtojnë njeri tjetrit me pasojë që në familje zhduket gëzimi për të jetuar....


Në botë ka shumë urrejtje, shumë luftra. Nuk do tia dalim dot ti mposhtim urrejtjen dhe luftrat me pushkë dhe as me bomba, dhe as me ndonjë tjetër armë që shkakton plagë: do tia dalim mbanë vetëm me vepra dashurie, gëzimi, paqe vëllazërimi.

Herët e para kur më jepnin çmime mbeta shumë e habitur. Nuk dija ti pranoja apo jo. Por mbrrita në përfundim se duhet ti pranoja çmimet në emër të më të varfërve të të varfërve si nderim ndaj të varfërve

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Nënë Tereza - një emër, një simbol për zemërgjerësinë dhe dashurinë ndaj tjetrit. Derisa ishte ende gjallë para saj u përkulen burrështetas dhe qeveritarë, artistë dhe intelektual, njerëz të gjitha rasave e kombeve, religjionevedhe ideologjive. Ajo ishte e dashur për të gjithë. Njerëzimi edhe para vdekjes së saj fliste për një shenjtëreshë, të cilën e quanin Engjëlli i Kalkutës. Indira Gandhi një herë thoshte: Përballë saj ne jemi të gjithë të vegjël dhe turpërohemi nga vetvetja. Bota moderne në anën tjetër për punën dhe veprimtarinë e  saj e shpërbleu me mbi 130 dekorata, në mesin e tyre në dhjetor të vitit 1979 edhe me çmimin Nobel për Paqe. Padyshim se ishte gruaja e cila në tërë rruzullin tokësorë më së shumti është pranuar dhe nderuar nga të gjithë pa dallim. Por ajo kishte vendosur të mbetej modeste, në shërbim të tjetrit, të më të varfërve. Nuk e donte famën dhe ëndërronte që njerëzit të jenë të barabartë dhe të mos vuajnë. Unë jam një asgjë, thoshte mbi vetvetën dhe ndoshta thjeshtësia e saj i kishte krijuar bindjen që ndoshta më të vërtet ashtu mund të ishte. Eja, të jesh drita ime, ishte thirrja që Nënë Tereza me 10 shtator të vitit 1946 mori nga zëri i Jezusit, derisa udhëtonte me tren nga Kalkuta në Darjeling. Që nga ky moment misionarja shqiptare Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, atëherë Motra Tereze ndjeu frymëzimin e ri dhe vendosi të themelojë rendin e ri, të cilin e pagëzoi me emrin Misionaret e Bamirësisë, mision ky që sot numëron mbi 4000 shërbëtorë në rreth 700 bashkësi të shpërndara në 135 vende të botës, duke përfshirë këtu edhe mëmëdheun e saj, Shqipërinë, Kosovën dhe vendlindjen e saj, Shkupin. Ajo fliste për Zotin, Jezusin, fliste mbi jetën shpirtërore dhe punën e saj. Fliste shqip, lutej shqip, këndonte këngë kishtare në shqip. Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtesi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkatës botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit. Gonxhja, e bija e vogël e Kolë dhe Drane Bojaxhiut, u lind për të shkruar historinë më të re të shekullit të XX në aspektin e vetësakrificës dhe devotshmërisë që njeh njerëzimi. Ajo dëshmoi fuqinë e miqësisë vëllazërore, duke nxitur kështu zhvillimin njerëzor dhe shoqëror. Jeta e saj ishte një kushtim ndaj të sëmurëve dhe të varfërve. Ajo u bë Nëna e atyre që janë të braktisur, të padashur, të papërkujdesuar, Nëna e atyre që janë të shtypur e të uritur, të mjeruar e të lodhur nga gjendja e rëndë sociale, për fëmijë të dëbuar apo njerëz që ishin në buzë të vdekjës, të cilët ishin gjithnjë nën kujdesin e saj. Pa dallim feje, gjuhe, race dhe kombi  për mua të gjithë janë një, thoshte shërbëtorja e Zotit. Që nga vdekja e saj me 5 shtator 1997, varri i saj u bë cak shtegtimi e lutjeje për besimtarë të religjioneve, kulturave, kombeve dhe racave të ndryshme. Shumë nga ata kanë gjetur dashurinë e Zotit, kanë gjetur shërim nga sëmundjet shumëvjeçare.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL



----------


## KoTeLja_VL

JETA  

Jeta është mundësi, përfito nga ajo. 
Jeta është e bukur,adhuroje. 
Jeta është ëndërr, jetoje. 
Jeta është sfide, perballu me te. 
Jeta është loje, luaje. 
Jeta është detyre, plotesoje. 
Jeta është e shtrenjte, vleresoje. 
Jeta është pasuri, ruaje. 
Jeta është dashuri, shijoje. 
Jeta është mister, zbuloje. 
Jeta është dhimbje, sfidoje. 
Jeta është kenge, kendoje. 
Jeta është tragjedi, shmangiu. 
Jeta është fat, perfito. 
Jeta është aventure, kujdes. 
Jeta është shume e çmuar, duaje. 
Jeta është lufte, mesohu dhe me te. 
Jeta është jetë, lufto për të..."

----------


## miki_al2001

nene tereza eshte ajo qe na nderon neve,eshte njeriu qe ka ngrejt me lart se cdonjeri tjeter emrin e shqiptarit.ne zyren time ne usa i  kam vene kete thenie te nene terezes ne kornize.
people are often unreasonable,
illogical and self-centered,
forgive them anyway.

if you are kind,people may accuse
you of selfish,ulterior motives,
be kind anyway.

if you are succesfull,you will some 
false friend and some true enemies,
succeed anyway.

if you are honest and frank,
people may cheat you,
be honest and frank anyway.

what you spend years building,
someone could destroy overnight, 
build anyway.


if you find serenity and happiness,
they may be jealous,
be happy anyway.

the good you do today,
people will often forget tomorrow,
do good anyway.

give the world the best you have,
and it may never be enough,
give the world the best you've got anyway.

you see in the final analysis,
is it between you and god,
it was never between you and them anyway.

----------

